# EvenTT 12 Hotel



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I am pleased to advise you that we have secured our hotel for next years AGM and EvenTT.

We will be staying at the Hilton Warwick/Stratford located just off the M42 and just 15 minutes from Gaydon and the Heritage Motor Centre. http://www.hilton.co.uk/warwick

The rate we have is:

£85 PER ROOM for Single Occupancy including breakfast and parking.
£95 PER ROOM for Double Ocupancy including breakfast and parking.

With our deal you can cancel upto 28 days in advance but if you go to hotel its upfront £112 and no cancellation allowed.

We have also secured a meeting room for the AGM which will be held on the evening of the 07th July at the hotel.

The rooms will be available to book soon in the TTOC shop on a first come first served basis. A 50% deposit is required to secure your room.

Regards

Steve


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Wouldn't it be better to have the AGM at Gaydon on the Sunday so more members can attend? :?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Room booked, roll on next year


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

audimad said:


> Wouldn't it be better to have the AGM at Gaydon on the Sunday so more members can attend? :?


After a couple of years with this being suggested we tried it this year and had the AGM on the Sunday afternoon.

The result was we actually had less people attending the AGM than we usually get with it being on the Saturday evening.

It also meant that the club shop had to basically close early, and with people not wanting to be part of the AGM the event seemed to end much earlier than it should have done.

So, for next year (and future years) the AGM will be on the Saturday evening before the day of the evenTT itself. 

Nick


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Nem said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't it be better to have the AGM at Gaydon on the Sunday so more members can attend? :?
> ...


The AGM was held at completely the wrong time, it should have been held it halfway through the day before the raffle and concours results then you may have had more members attend, what now if a member wants to attend the AGM but cannot stay at the hotel the day before?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

This years event was broken up by having the AGM during the main sunday show, having it any earlier in the day would simply exaggerate this major problem.

As for people wanting to attend the AGM with it on the night before, everyone has an entire years notice of the time, date and venue. There is simply nothing more we can do to make this any easier for our members.

Nick


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

With you on this nick, and it's nice to be in a warm room sat down with a drink. If the AGM is that important, 12 months notice will get you in


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I have to say as a supporter of the AGM being on the Sunday I now agree fully with what Nick and Syd have said.

I enjoyed the event this year but the AGM interupted the day and I felt it was disruptive.

I also think that the night before at the hotel lacked something without the auction and AGM.

At least we tried it this year and learned from it.

Any member can raise issues to the AGM by emailing/writiing in advance so they can make their points if they do not want to attend the meeting.

Steve


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Nem said:


> This years event was broken up by having the AGM during the main sunday show, having it any earlier in the day would simply exaggerate this major problem.
> 
> As for people wanting to attend the AGM with it on the night before, everyone has an entire years notice of the time, date and venue. There is simply nothing more we can do to make this any easier for our members.
> 
> Nick


You could pay for their hotel accommodation.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Room booked, thanks Andrew 

Thank you for arranging this so quickly Steve [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

TT Law said:


> I have to say as a supporter of the AGM being on the Sunday I now agree fully with what Nick and Syd have said.
> 
> I enjoyed the event this year but the AGM interupted the day and I felt it was disruptive.
> 
> ...


What if want to attend the auction but can't stay at the hotel can they do this in advance too. :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Any member is welcome to come to the auction and AGM even if they don't want to stay at the hotel we may even explore the idea of getting sealed bids for some of the items so peole can bid away from the hotel.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

All booked, just hope im not working. 8)


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Hotel booked, the venue looks brilliant. Got to save some "shopping money" now


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

Paid my deposit - Can't wait


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Deposit Paid, Now working on the Cruise from the South West. Cant Wait !!!!!!!
Stu


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Just booked, will I get a reminder for the rest of the payment as I will probably forget


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> Just booked, will I get a reminder for the rest of the payment as I will probably forget


Yes ,don't worry I'm never backwards at asking people for money :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Will look into my work pattern to make time for this event as its been a while since I attended "event"
Steve


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> Will look into my work pattern to make time for this event as its been a while since I attended "event"
> Steve


linda says you had better be there :twisted:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Will look into my work pattern to make time for this event as its been a while since I attended "event"
> ...


I will try..
Steve


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

For those of you who have already paid a deposit for the hotel we now require the balance to be paid . This can be paid HERE


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Done. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks Mal


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wallsendmag said:


> For those of you who have already paid a deposit for the hotel we now require the balance to be paid . This can be paid HERE


Paid my balance


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Balance paid yesterday, looking forward to meeting up with everyone.


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi All,

Balance paid, looking forward to a good cruise and event.

Lin and Darren


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Paid the balance, lets hope the sun is out


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

davelincs said:


> Paid the balance, lets hope the sun is out


Loads to do and see even if it isn't .  Not too long now.


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Balance Paid.
Stu


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Balance paid and 2 tickets ordered


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> Balance paid and 2 tickets ordered


You forgot a bit :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

*Staying at the Hilton on Friday night, 6th July 2012
*
Is anyone staying at the hotel on Friday?
It would make sense for us to make a weekend of it, rather than travelling down on Saturday and straight back on the Sunday late afternoon.

Sorry if I have missed the details but is there a cruise being organised for Saturday and if so what time will it start?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

blackers said:


> *Staying at the Hilton on Friday night, 6th July 2012
> *
> Is anyone staying at the hotel on Friday?
> It would make sense for us to make a weekend of it, rather than travelling down on Saturday and straight back on the Sunday late afternoon.
> ...


We are , we're going to Silverstone on Saturday


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just to let everyone know we only have sixteen rooms left so if you are thinking of staying over please book asap , we have to release these rooms in two weeks. With it being the GP and RIAT weekend rooms will be in short supply .


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> Just to let everyone know we only have sixteen rooms left so if you are thinking of staying over please book asap , we have to release these rooms in two weeks. With it being the GP and RIAT weekend rooms will be in short supply .


Make that 15


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Only a week to go before we have to give back the unbooked rooms. If you want to stay over this is your best bet as there as several big events on in the area.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Still need to pay the balance of my deposit, but the link takes me to TTOC shop but can't seem to find anyway of paying- Help please


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry I'd removed it, try again now


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Room booked at the Hilton. Not via the club though I'm afraid. I shall be at the AGM wearing my PJs :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

burns said:


> Room booked at the Hilton. Not via the club though I'm afraid. I shall be at the AGM wearing my PJs :lol:


I don't know wether to look forward to that or be worried lol


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

burns said:


> Room booked at the Hilton. Not via the club though I'm afraid. I shall be at the AGM wearing my PJs :lol:


That's great news, thanks for making the effort to be part of this 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

burns said:


> Room booked at the Hilton. Not via the club though I'm afraid. I shall be at the AGM wearing my PJs :lol:


 [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Still debating weather to come down to this 1 being the birthday week. Had a look at hilton hotel website and they still have rooms at £93


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

The £93 is the "flexible" price (ie you are able to cancel it).

Click on special offers. It then takes you through to another page which shows the same rooms at £75, which is what I've booked (it has to be a firm booking, no changes or cancellations, etc). It doesn't include brekkie, but I'm assured that there will be a bacon muffin available somewhere within the EvenTT venue. And I think parking at the hotel is £5. Hope they don't charge double for us parking space-straddlers!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tonksy26 said:


> Still debating weather to come down to this 1 being the birthday week. Had a look at hilton hotel website and they still have rooms at £93


Once you've decided, check this out 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=282238


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

I take it 'check in' will be like normal, or should i have recieved some comfirmation proof through the TTOC ??

Probably a stupid question? [smiley=smash.gif]

Just seen the answer on the TTOC page


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Redtoy said:


> I take it 'check in' will be like normal, or should i have recieved some comfirmation proof through the TTOC ??
> 
> Probably a stupid question? [smiley=smash.gif]
> 
> Just seen the answer on the TTOC page


Just put it down to the excitement Garry. :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

burns said:


> Room booked at the Hilton. Not via the club though I'm afraid. I shall be at the AGM wearing my PJs :lol:


Hi Sara,

would you put up with a girl freshening herself up before dinner? :-*


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Certainly! 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ta muchly


----------

